# Our Pixie!



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Thought I would share a photo of our new little chocolate baby with you all!! Not quite a day old here all tucked under her momma's leg (born on Feb 26th)...we can't wait until it is time to bring her home!!!  


View attachment 16706



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

awwwww cute. Congrats on your new baby


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

How precious!!! You must be so excited!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

FantasiaFarm said:


> awwwww cute. Congrats on your new baby


thanks so much!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

ChiChiLove said:


> How precious!!! You must be so excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


we are on :cloud9:! we haven't even met her yet but already love her to pieces!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

precious very cute


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovely photo of mama and baby. You must be so excited,, congratulations on your gorgeous new baby...xx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So sweet. :love2: Congrats Andréa! Please keep us posted!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

How cute is that?! So cool that you have a photo of her at such a young age.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh, lucky family, my fave colour is Chocolate! Looks like a wonderful mum too. Have you chosen a name for the wee girl yet?


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

What a sweet picture.


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Huly said:


> precious very cute


thanks Huly!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Look at that sweet lil baby. :love5: Congrats!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Rubyannie said:


> Lovely photo of mama and baby. You must be so excited,, congratulations on your gorgeous new baby...xx


thanks!! we are super excited!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> So sweet. :love2: Congrats Andréa! Please keep us posted!


Thanks LS!! I do have some more photos...will post them in a few!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> How cute is that?! So cool that you have a photo of her at such a young age.


Thanks Krystal!! The lady (breeder) who owns Lola (our babies momma) is super nice about sending photos/emails to let us know how she is doing!! She even kept us up to date on how Lola was doing before her beautiful babies were born!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh, lucky family, my fave colour is Chocolate! Looks like a wonderful mum too. Have you chosen a name for the wee girl yet?


Thanks AussieLass!! My fave too! I couldn't believe it when we found out her momma did have a girl and she was chocolate!  ...though like everyone on here I'm a sure I would have loved her just as much no matter what colour she was hey!!  

Her name is Pixie...middle name Hollow...lol!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> What a sweet picture.


Thanks!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

TLI said:


> Look at that sweet lil baby. :love5: Congrats!!


Thanks much TLI!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks so much again for ALL your wonderful comments!! You are all so sweet! ...and can I just say...ALL your babies are so beautiful!!! :love4:

Here are a few more photos of our baby!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

our baby girl opening her eyes to see the world! :love2: she was just 13 days old here! (March 11th)


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Just wanted to add another couple pics of our little beauty!! :love7:


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Pixie's Mom & Dad


----------



## melhasty2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Adorable!! I love watching them grow from birth like that. I have tiny Weezy pics here somewhere ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

melhasty2002 said:


> Adorable!! I love watching them grow from birth like that. I have tiny Weezy pics here somewhere ...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi All! We received a new pic of our girl last night! Getting soooooo anxious now...oh and I did a little prep shopping yesterday as well!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Awww! Congrats! We're bringing a new baby (Romeo) home the day after tomorrow, I feel like I'm going to just burst with excitement.
Your little sweetie pie is SO precious! Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

PixieHollow said:


> Hi All! We received a new pic of our girl last night! Getting soooooo anxious now...oh and I did a little prep shopping yesterday as well!


Oh my gosh! This is the same baby in the original post? Soooooo cute~!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs.J. said:


> Awww! Congrats! We're bringing a new baby (Romeo) home the day after tomorrow, I feel like I'm going to just burst with excitement.
> Your little sweetie pie is SO precious! Can't wait to see more photos


Thanks so much!!  Oh my goodness...I can only imagine how you must be feeling! Yay!! Congrats!! Oh and your fur babies are super adorable!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs.J. said:


> Oh my gosh! This is the same baby in the original post? Soooooo cute~!


Sure is! Thanks soooooo much!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

I picked up some new clothes on Monday's shopping trip as well!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Gabriel said "precious doggie" 

Congrats on the new sweetie, hopefully the time until you bring her home goes quickly!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh so precious! I would be on pins and needles waiting! Congrats!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Gabriel said "precious doggie"
> 
> Congrats on the new sweetie, hopefully the time until you bring her home goes quickly!


Thanks so much!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Lupita's mom said:


> Oh so precious! I would be on pins and needles waiting! Congrats!


Thanks!!!! I am most certainly on pins and needles!! Getting sooooo anxious now!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

We brought our baby girl home today!!! She did super on the drive...slept most of the way! Even let us know when she had to pee...what a super good girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's our girl at 8 weeks old...enjoying the drive to her new home! 

View attachment 21298



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Love her black mask..x


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Rubyannie said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous. Love her black mask..x


Thanks Rubyannie!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

April 25th....okay enough pics...I'm trying to get my beauty sleep! 

View attachment 21322



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the black mask, reminds me of Toby 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

So pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

She is beautiful  did her clothes fit???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

On the trip home with Bonnie (17 weeks) she discovered the right hand rear view mirror. She spent much of the hours trip trying to get the 'puppy in the mirror' to play with her!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> I love the black mask, reminds me of Toby
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! I love Toby's black mask! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Chihuahua Newbie said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

paynee's said:


> She is beautiful  did her clothes fit???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!  ....no lol!! I bought xs but even that is still too big right now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

susan davis said:


> On the trip home with Bonnie (17 weeks) she discovered the right hand rear view mirror. She spent much of the hours trip trying to get the 'puppy in the mirror' to play with her!


How cute!!   


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww so sweet. I'd have to say I'm very partial to a black mask too. My Lady has a black mask and I think it makes her unique. Enjoy your new puppy. Kisses from Lady and Prince.


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Awww so sweet. I'd have to say I'm very partial to a black mask too. My Lady has a black mask and I think it makes her unique. Enjoy your new puppy. Kisses from Lady and Prince.


Thanks! Lady's black mask is beautiful!  sweet  ...Pixie sends kisses back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww puppy breath!


----------

